# Georgia Hunters!!!



## Austin419 (Feb 21, 2011)

I created a group for us to gather and discuss things as well as share stories of success. Hope to see yall added to my group. Happy hunting


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey 419 where abouts is your county ? I head through there once in awhile.


----------



## Austin419 (Feb 21, 2011)

Extreme NE Georgia Mountains. About 5 min from NC


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ah ok....You will generally find me driving through on Interstate 75.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Austin are you near Athens? if so send a PM to MrMike he is a member from there, I haven't seen him for a while but most times a PM will send them a e-mail. 
Also did you see the state listings at the bottom of the main page, click on Georgia for others that have replied.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I thought Mr. Mike move to Colorado ? I have not heard from him for a couple months.


----------



## Austin419 (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm about 2 hours north of athens


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> I thought Mr. Mike move to Colorado ? I have not heard from him for a couple months.


Last I heard his wifes job fell through and they moved back.


----------

